# Teflon inside the shirt?



## doctordun (Sep 28, 2009)

I received a couple sample rhinestone samples from an online supplier and tried them on a t-shirt today as practice.

Two problems occurred.
Some of the smaller rhinestones didn't stick.
The glue penetrated through the front of the shirt and adhered to a piece of plain paper that I put between the front and back. This achieved a unique look of glued paper on the inside of the shirt.

The directions that came with the transfers called for 350degs, medium pressure for 30 second. Let cool and remove the sticky and press again for 15 seconds.

I have read in other places that with different size stones, I should have used a silicone pad on top.

Should I also have used a teflon sheet underneath the front of the shirt? If I do, will the glue get on the teflon and how do I get it off.

All suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks from a newbie.........


----------



## affordable (Apr 6, 2007)

The glue won't stick to the teflon. Once the glue cools, the teflon can be removed, leaving the glue with the shirt. Should you get some glue on the telfon, the reason it is used is because it is easy to remove glue and other substrates from it.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Were you peeling the transer cold?
MMM


----------



## doctordun (Sep 28, 2009)

sjidohair said:


> Were you peeling the transer cold?
> MMM


The shirt was still on the bottom platen and had cooled for 5 minutes. The directions I had, said to re-press for 15 seconds after removing the glue sheet.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Try this, if these are hotfix stones, 
press 20 seconds peel cold, or cool 
turn inside out cover with sheet to protect your upper plate press again for 5 seconds let cool turn right side out,, 
if this does not work you need to check your heat press to make sure you dont have cold spots,, 
Let us know how it goes, 
MMM


----------



## doctordun (Sep 28, 2009)

Will do.....Thanks.


----------



## mycraftytoys (Feb 20, 2008)

I find using a teflon pillow in the shirt helps in two ways. 1. gives you even pressure and all the stones stick. 2. keeps the shirt from glueing together. Hopes this helps. Good luck. Lisa


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Lisa, 
I agree
MMM


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

when you say teflon pillow are you talking about a sheet of teflon or something else? 
sally


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

It Sounds like you are out of samples but if not you might try a little more pressure and a little less time on the heat press. We have found that if that much glue makes it to the back of the shirt or the Teflon sheet/Pad it is on the press for too long. Here is the settings we use.

Application Instructions:

For standard 100% Cotton Shirt 
Heat Press temperature at 345 Fahrenheit.
Heat Press pressure at medium to heavy.
Remove the white backing from transfer.
Place the transfer face up on fabric.
Press directly onto the clear (heat-resistant) film.
Press for 8 to 10 seconds.
Let cool for1 minute then slowly peel off plastic.
Press again for 5 seconds.


----------

